# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته فیزیک دانشگاه شریف و امیر کبیر

## pxc33

سلام دوستان رتبه لازم برای انتخاب رشته فیزیک در دانشگاه شریف و امیر کبیر چیه؟

----------


## M.NABI.Z

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
اینم رو ببینید:http://www.kanoon.ir/Common/Handler/...5227&aid=15825

----------


## emrys

قبولی در رشته فیزیک

----------

